# Upgrade to 10.2 kernel panic



## b4gt (Aug 14, 2015)

I upgraded today my toy server from 10.1 to 10.2 and I think the upgrade is done ok. Unfortunately during boot I get 
	
	



```
panic: makedev_cre_dev: bad si_name (error=17, si_name=agpgart)
```
 and it reboots. If during boot I press 5 to use the old kernel then it boots fine. Right now the server is up and running the old kernel. How can I fix this? The box doesn't have any X server installed


----------



## Andreas Tieben (Aug 14, 2015)

Try this... (hope it works!)

Kernel Panic:

1.Start Single User Mode (2) start!
2.`#fsck -yf`
3.`#reboot`

If the Kernel is O.K.:
!!!no core dumps found!!!


----------



## b4gt (Aug 14, 2015)

I think I somehow borked it worse. I did that but before that I did a `pkg-static upgrade -f`. Now it boots only in single user mode. In multiuser mode it can't parse anything properly. I get many lines 
	
	



```
/lib/libthr.so.3: Undefined symbol "__set_error_selector"
```


----------



## Andreas Tieben (Aug 14, 2015)

I only found this:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2015-January/081659.html

hmmm...looks bad...Good Luck!


----------



## b4gt (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah. I found that too. Unfortunately there are no sources for libthr to build in that directory. It seems it is going to be a long night ahead.


----------



## b4gt (Aug 15, 2015)

Unfortunately I ended up reinstalling the server. I downloaded the USB image for 10.2 and I again got the error message in the first post. I downloaded the image for 10.1 and everything went smoothly. So it must be some problem with 10.2 kernel. I did found bug 187015 but I don't know how to disable permanently agp in kernel.


----------



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Aug 26, 2015)

My crude experiments yield the following info:

To avoid the 10.2-RELEASE panic described in the original post during the *current boot*:


At the boot menu, select `3 Escape to loader prompt`
At the loader prompt, enter `set hint.agp.1.disabled=1`
Again at the loader prompt, enter `boot` (*not* `reboot`)

Once your system is up, to avoid the panic described in the original post during *future boots*:


In file /boot/loader.conf, enter the line `hint.agp.1.disabled=1` (*without* the `set`)


----------



## b4gt (Aug 29, 2016)

Thanks. I noticed your reply today. This gives me reason to try again to upgrade.


----------

